

Smartphone OS User Experience Shootout - anandabits
http://www.pfeifferreport.com/v2/essays/how-ios-7-stacks-up-smartphone-os-user-experience-shootout/

======
jdoliner
This absolutely screams pseudo science. Every single time the article says "we
measured X" X is qualitative and subjective. They don't give any information
on how X translates in to the numbers they're presenting.

